# Harleigh in Action!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I set out today with the mission to get some decent pictures of Harleigh running around that weren't blurry. =) I know I just posted a thread, but I liked some of these and thought I would share! Sorry if you are tired of seeing Harleigh pictures, I promise I won't post another one for a few hours! LOL  And sorry for the amount that I'm going to be posting... it looks like a TON more when its only 4 photos per post 

_I wonder what she's on the lookout for? If you guessed Tennis Ball you were right!_









_Some random ones of her running... that I was actually happy with because they weren't blurry! YAY!!_


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_Sticking her nose in a hole an Armadillo dug. lol_









_LOL. This is her, "I want the tennis ball NOW!" face. Haha!_









_For some reason I just loved this one!_









_She's a "Pointing Lab" _


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I]I love her tongue! <3[/I]

















_I think this one might be my favorite!!!_









_Frisbee time!_


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_"Modeling" her new leash _









_Now, some still "portraits" that I thought we so cute<3_


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_Seriously, how can one be so happy ALL the time??!!_









Okay... Thats the last one I promise!! :redface::biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

She is just gorgeous! I giggled at the one of her with the frisbee. She's always gotta have that dead grass on her nose!!! Such a sweet looking girl. :tongue: She's so shiny and muscle-y!


----------



## Newfdad (Sep 6, 2010)

You got some great shots! I love seeing happy dogs!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Just loved all the photos, but that tennis ball face wow just too funny!:biggrin:


----------



## MegAndJerZ (Sep 20, 2010)

I love your photos... especially the sepia tone one. I am also curious about her new leash, where did you get it??? 

Thanks MegAndJerZ


----------

